# Miles' journey to the Britsh Final 2010



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

So as 2009 has been a year of success for me, the time has come to buckle down and achieve my next goal which is to place at least top 5 at the British Final next year. I plan to work closely with James off season this year and to keep my condition much sharper than I ever have before during the off season. The hour sessions on the stair climber are definitely enough of a deterant to be ultra strict with my off season diet and I plan to go by the mirror this year and not chase the scales again.

My main areas to develop are Calves, Hams, Forearms and Triceps, I also feel that I need more in the lower Lats department. I haven't spoken to James about a proper off season plan but I plan to do so in the near future. I am confident that working together, we can bring the same level of success next year as we have this year and I cant wait to crack on and start building a massively improved ME for October 9th and 10th 2010.

I have already had one positive since the show, in that tonight I had my best leg session since April, leg extensions with the stack and hack squats with 4 plates a side, something that my knees have not been able to take for 6 months +. I am hugely motivated to give everything I have again and I feel refreshed and ready to go and I hope you all anjoy following my progress over the next 12 months!!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Will be following with interest as per usual. A big inspiration


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

All the best Miles, you looked great.

good luck with the sponsorship too


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

All the best miles.

Will be there at the finals showing you as much support as before. I think you will make top 6 with your current physique so any improvements you make will just place you higher.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Subscriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiibed. Top bloke with a great physique, of course I'll be following.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Subscribed mate! Can't wait


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cracking stuff miles, great for keeping a journal for this will be good following along as always.


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

All the visible water retention has gone from my lower legs but my quads are in BITS after the session on thurs! Meant to be on back and hams tomo so i think a few cold baths and some contrast bathing Are on the cards to ease them off.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

At the risk of soudning stupid what is contrast bathing Miles?

I understand the reasoning behind the cold baths is this what you are refering to?


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

contrast bathing is hot then cold, helps flush blood through n get the **** out of the muscles, not as good as cold bath straight after training though from my experience!


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

had my first all out mass session on back and hams and feel like Ive been hit my a train! haha

Straight arm pushdowns warm up,

reverse grip chins

bent over rows

dead lifts (need to build up my grip big time, also pulled on where i tore pec once over 5 plates a side, so have to consider that next time)

switched to stiff legs once that twinged

post exhaust with leg curls

will be adding in extra back exercise, prob single arm rows, but dont want to over train in week 1

all 10-6 reps, Ive done 12-15 for moths on back and hams so I think during the rebound Im going to change it up and shock the system a bit. James will be writing up my new off season plan so this will all probably change, but he's laid up at the mo so I'll crack on with what I'm doing until he's recovered1


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

Had my first night working at the gym last night and if they are to be as productive as that on a regular basis then the finance side of things looks on the up. I have 3 people coming to meet me who are planning on signing up on the day, 6 people who I have for their induction 3 packs, as well as guys I have arranged myself. Hopefully this is a sign for things to come and I will get similar results to the guys Ive been helping for a while.

2 Guys in particular, my uncle and my mate Mike. Uncle doesnt train and has a very high pressure repping job, been helping him bit by bit with his diet for about 4 weeks now and he has gone from 16st 9lbs to 15st 3lbs and I have a feeling for the first time in over 5 years will be under 15st come sunday from diet alone.

Mikle started at 20st 6lbs at the same time, he has been eating more than he normally does but staying dead strict every 2 hours of the day and sticking rigidly to a training plan I gave him and he weighed in this morning at 18st 9lbs and you can really see it now in how he looks. He's getting more and more motivated and always wanting to move to the next step, especially now he is getting comments from most people! Its so ace when you get guys like that, but makes it even more frustrating when you get the guys who can't be bothered to put any effort in at all and expect some sort of miracle formula!

Anyway, James is on the mend so I should have some idea of what my plan first plan is set to look like towards the end of the day. Also cannot wait for my copy of the Hercules DVD which I should have by the end of the week with a little luck!

I am feeling totally normal now, Ive stuck to my diet for well over a week now and the body has settled into its flow again so I think Im ready to chuck a bit more food in now. Ive been conservative sticking to 420ish g carbs a day over 7 meals and then having another 2 meals late pm with no carbs. Im weighing about 240lbs and still have veins all over my legs, all my abs and obliques are still through and I still have the shape of my glutes tying in too. My legs seem to have got a lot bigger since the show and for the condition they are in I'd say they look by far the biggest they have ever looked, lets hope so cos they are priority number 1!!


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Will definitely be following this. All the best with it


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

So are you going to keep doing the PT when you're teaching?


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

hi miles, just a quick question, are you availiable to sort out a diet plan tailored to my goals and needs and if you are what are your fees, as reading your last post your two clients are having great results. you can private message me if you dont want to post prices on the board. thanks in advance.


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

Im not going straight into teaching, Im not ready to sacrifice my sport when I can make potentially better money PTing. I am getting a client base now, and if it doesnt work out im going to do supply after the british finals up until christmas and then go for post in Jan. It was always what I planned to do anyway so if it didnt work out my plan to do supply in local area to give myself a list of schools that I would be suited to, so I would know which schhols I would apply to.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

A very sensible plan - though why would I expect less?


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

always got a plan for something!


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

miles2345 said:


> Im not going straight into teaching, Im not ready to sacrifice my sport when I can make potentially better money PTing. I am getting a client base now, and if it doesnt work out im going to do supply after the british finals up until christmas and then go for post in Jan. It was always what I planned to do anyway so if it didnt work out my plan to do supply in local area to give myself a list of schools that I would be suited to, so I would know which schhols I would apply to.


If I can be of any help with the teaching front let me know. You prob know more then me! I am now in a full time post till Christmas and learning something I kid you not prob every 30 min at school. Every day I come back from school with new ideas and concepts and go to bed thinking of how to implement them. Sad i know! However will pay off one day!


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

good luck bro i liked your physique at the juniours at the west britain all that time ago and thisn year you brought in a killer package, a bit more mass in the places you have suggested and i think your in it to win it bro!


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks mate. Well as usual all I can say is I'll give it everything, I'll be my best ever and come what may, its all I can do!

I had a funny thing at work last night. At the end of the night I was talking to this guy about bodybuilding and stuff. He said he wanted to sponsor me! Said his family the parent company of pizza hut. Imagine it turn up to a show with sponsored by pizza hut! pmsl that woulod be so funny.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Haha that is awesome mate i would do it just to take the p!ss just aslong as they didn't want you to say that you eat pizza and get like you are lol.

big money to be made from pizza hut though


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

Mate i somewht doubt he is in anyway affiliated with pizza hut, more like at end of the night he was thinking he fancied a pizza and wld spin that into his story. Lol


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Did he look like he ate his way through pizza hut? :lol:


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

Bless, Liam had the option of Jungle Book, Thomas the Tank, Pepper Pig..... He chose 'Daddy' the Hercules show DVD and is currently stood in front of the TV going through the compulsories!! Quality, he even twist his leg on abs and thigh, classic!

He's invented a few new shots too, like a seated cross legged, twisting single bicep shot, might put it in next routine lol.

Training is going really well, diet has been really consistent and Im really pleased with the condition Ive kept. Might get a few reference pics up for the year in the next week or so if I get a spare second!

Probably gonna change to a 5 day split though, need an extra day between quads and hams


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

After I broke my headphones the other day, I was unable to wear them for back and hams at the end of last week which led to some lad constantly trying to talk to me between sets deadlifting and eventually I walked out feeling like my hams hadn't been hit hard enough so I hit them with quads on Friday night. Last night I just trained back and had a pretty good session.

Straight arm pull downs

1/2 stack 5x15 15-20sec lat stretch between sets

Reverse Grip Chins

4 x 10-8 (trying to get back up to 15s then weighted)

Bent Over Row

12 x 100

10 x 120

10 x 140

8 x 140

Close Grip Seated Row

15 x 100k

12 x 120k

10 x 135k

8x 135k plus 3x drops


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

I thought as its nearly a month since the show Id post first pics, quite depressing how it changes so fast, but, its part of the game I guess and now its all about next time!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

still looking in cracking nick mate


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

before anyone comments, they are I phone pics lol, but they dont show my condition, my legs are still really vascular and im weighing 245-247lbs. Diet is very strict at the mo and Im well into a routine, having to add in the 5th day to my split as I need on more day to recover between quads and hams at the mo


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

whats you diet looking like at the moment mate?


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

looking amazing still mate and very big!


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

120g oats 10egg whites 2 yolks multivits

120g oats 2x whey

120g rice 250g chicken

120g rice 250g chicken

120g rice 250g chicken 1 jar light bolognese sauce split between all 3 meals

3x reflex growth matrix glutamine bcaas

dinner more or less anything half sensible

2x peanut butter 2x whey

2x whey in night when i have a pi55

6 litres water


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

Legs tonight, didnt have time to do hams with back so unfortunately got the full whack tonight. Today is the first day my legs have felt fine since last week.

Last week was few HIT sets on leg ext on mid stack, then worked up to 2 sets of failure on the stack at 130k.

Hack squats 15 2 plates, 12, 3 plates, 10, 4plates x 2

leg press 400k, 4x 20

front squats 2 x failure 60kg

not sure what my back is gonna think when i add in SLDL afterwards tonight.

Just for this week gonna have individual days for chest and shoulders as I'm overdue a bash on behind the neck press, see how close to 4 plates I can get lol


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

i dont know why, but for the first day since mt show, I didnt eat rice all day...I ate oats, the staple food of my diet for the last 2 years. Bizarrely after getting stronger and stronger for the last weeks I felt weak as pi55! missed few reps on heavy sets and I just had nothing in the reserve tanks to push through the last ones?! I know it was diet, Ive been a bit ill but have been strong on everything else. Oh and I had a slight follow through incident on the hack squat just for good measure!


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Follow through incident? :lol:

Its crazy how a small change in diet makes such an impact to a workout isn't it. The same happened to me last week.

Are you planning on staying lean over the winter and next year up to the finals mate?


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

Sorry havent been on here for ages, been having a rest and there has been nothing interesting to update, training is boring, Im eating less and I am small bout it really! but it has to be done! I have been having constant knee problems for 7+ weeks now and its doing my head in. I plan to start bulking up next week now and I can't wait. On the upside I have started deadlifting and pulled 260kg the other day which I was pleased with for my 3rd week of doing it.


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

So, just started my second week of bulking and had a great first week. My knee is getting much better and the two sessions with the sports therapist are really working now. Laser, electrotherapy and other stuff to try and stimulate the tendon repair.

Training split is

Legs

Chest and Calves

Off

Back

Shoulders and Calves

Arms

OFF

Diet is

115g oats, 8egg whites 1 scoop whey, 1 banana

115g oats, 2xwhey raisins, probiotic yoghurt

115g rice 250g chicken 10g Extra Virgin Olive Oil 1 pineapple ring

same again

250g sweet potato, 250g lean beef mince

50g whey 60g vitargo

250g meat and veg

6 whole omega egg omlette

whey in night

using creatine, glutamine and BCAAs.

I have started noting all lfts and calculating total poundage of workouts and I shall be planning my progression around increasing that figure each week. For this year I will only be discussing diet and training as I have been asked to avoid talking about everything else online, sorry!

I went to see James before xmas and I am planning on going up again in a couple of weeks to get a few more training programmes that re focussed on bringing up weaker body parts this year.

I have been personal training in my gym and it has been really successful and there is a physique competition at my local health food shop which spans 12 weeks where winner gets 500 quids worth of supps, 2nd 250 and 3rd 125. So far my main guys have lost 45lbs between the 3 of them in the first month and they are nor gong to get beaten!! best thing is, as they are mates, the deal was I wont charge them for my help but I get 50% of all the prizes, looking good so far!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

How's the degree course going?


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

4 months from the end! Also my gym owner is looking to set up as a satellite training centre for personal trainers, running courses every 2 months and he has asked me if Id like to do the teaching side of it. As it will be another income stream I am really pleased that it looks like Ill get the best of both worlds, working in the gym whilst seeing the benefits of having my degree under my belt, I also did my PT diploma 2 weeks out from my show so I'm ready to hit the road running come June.


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

Oh and had a great thing happen at the gym tonight.... was training and some guy says mate im stuck can you lift the weight for me (seated calf machine 100kg!), so I put my hands under to lift it and he let go of the ****ing thing and squashed my index and ring finger tips between the metal......It hurt........quite a lot! Not sure if they are broken as they are still numb! He's lucky it hurt so much that I had to walk away, otherwise I think I may have ended up putting his head under it!


----------

